# BlueBird 93



## Maj (Jan 25, 2006)

heu guyz

i've 1993 BlueBird with sr20de engine i'm thinckin' 2 modified after i checked with Honda 2.4L and Lumina S which it's holden, but i wanna know about exhaust pipe how many inch. i'll need and what's the specs of the engine??

regardz
Maj


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

WHOA WHOA there buddy...sloooooow down!

PLEASE PLEASE if you don't speak english as your main language then SLOW your post down...cause your post makes very little since

and if you do speak english as prim lang...uh...then you missed some things...
k...



> i've 1993 BlueBird with sr20de engine i'm thinckin' 2 modified after i checked with Honda 2.4L and Lumina S which it's holden,


Aight you have a 93 bluebird and you wanna mod it out...great..DO A SEARCH...there is a LOT of info on this forum about the sr20de...we've all spent some time searching for this kind of info cause it's already been talked about...HEAVILY...you need to look at what's here...and make up your own mind...besides...it all depends what you're modding it to do



> but i wanna know about exhaust pipe how many inch.


I just did a quick search and didn't find anything on this, so it may not be here...as I do not own an sr20de I dunno...and I havn't measured the downpipe on my ka so sorry on that one...I dunno



> i'll need and what's the specs of the engine??


again there is a HELLA lot of info on this topic...the sr20de and det have been specified to death so please don't make us repost what was posted a million times and even posted about yesterday...


Key here is search FIRST then ask...never ask first...always search first


So what's the downpipe length is the only thing I couldn't find in a search but I didn't look very long or hard cause I'm not asking the question.


----------



## Maj (Jan 25, 2006)

take it easy man

it wasn't me who wrote these

i'm the owner of the bluebird with sr20de

i found out that the engine really powerful and i'm intrest 2 mod. it as N/A.

i've installed an exhaust with 2 inch PIPE " is that ok with n/a future mod.??" and i'm lookin' now 4 engine wiring

so can any1 help me in n/a specs or info.?

with my Regardz
Maj


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not trying to be a prick or anything, but where are you located?


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Maj said:


> take it easy man
> 
> it wasn't me who wrote these


Well whoe wrote it? Cause you should write your own stuff.


It's cool...I'm not angry or upset, I am only trying to say this,

if we can not understand you then we can not help you




> i'm the owner of the bluebird with sr20de
> 
> i found out that the engine really powerful and i'm intrest 2 mod. it as N/A.
> 
> ...



If it fits then you are okay.
Search the forums for sr20de mods. If you can not do that then we will not be able to help you. If you can not use the search and figure out what has been posted MANY times then us telling you will do no good.

Happy searching.


----------



## Maj (Jan 25, 2006)

thnx guyz 4 the advise
i'm workin' on my car now

so when i finish i'll post the pix and vid of it and gimme ur opinion.


----------

